# Broken Upper Chain Guard Rattle



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

Nissan Altima 1995 211,000 miles
I had an odd rattle coming from the valve cover gasket around the number 0ne cylinder. I took off the cover and discovered that the upper chain guard was broken off and ridding on the chain and was seriously worn. I have had no luck finding a new one so I will have to go to a wrecker I suppose and pull one.

My question is do I need it?

There is still a little bit of noise coming from the same part of the engine that sounds like a clicking sound, but is much less than before. Does this mean I need to tighten a chain tensioner? 

Thanks for all your help in other posts. I have learned a lot from these forums. I have not read about someone with this happening before though. Thought I would mention it.

1994 Altima GXE 305,000 miles
1995 Altima 211,000 miles


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do not get another one and dont worry about it. nissan quit using them on the newer engines.


----------



## pgardyasz (Dec 27, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> do not get another one and dont worry about it. nissan quit using them on the newer engines.


Hi Asleep Altima,

I'm new to the forum and I just picked up a 97 Altima GXE with 89,000 miles. I've been reading the posts and I just wanted to make sure I can remove the timing chain guide completely?? Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to get rid of the rattle/vibration that this car makes.

Also the previous owner said his mechanic checked the timing chain and said that the chain looks perfectly good and doesn't need to be replaced. Because the car only has 89,000 original miles, I would assume this is correct.

Thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Removing the chain guide is only a temporary fix. I recommend running an engine oil additive / cleaner to clean out the oil passages and changing the oil to a 10w-30 or 40 as well as using a Nissan oil filter .

Troy


----------

